# Dark green spots in the yard



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm scratching my head hear and need some help. This is my first year of really taking care of my grass...I've always enjoyed mowing and having decent grass but then I came across TLF and realized I knew nothing about good grass :lol: 
Anywho, I've hard darker greens spots in my yard since we moved in in 2013. Even in areas we've sodded I have these same spots.

What could be causing these?

Side notes: 
These aren't low areas and I don't believe it's from fert getting washed into certain places.
From what I can tell it's not a different type of grass...as I mentioned, even in newer sodded areas these spots have appeared (and I'm sure you can all tell where the new sod went :x )

From today (excuse the scalping...did a minor scalp to reset Bermuda)


From May


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Are you on a septic tank?


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

quadmasta said:


> Are you on a septic tank?


No I'm not.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Man that could literally be a whole bunch of things. Could be something in the soil there, could be animal waste, could be organic matter is there. Or not. Or different. The best practice here would be to use iron or some fertilizer to make it all dark green and mask those spots &#128521;


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

Art_Vandelay said:


> Man that could literally be a whole bunch of things. Could be something in the soil there, could be animal waste, could be organic matter is there. Or not. Or different. The best practice here would be to use iron or some fertilizer to make it all dark green and mask those spots 😉


I think I might need a soil correction as I have been on a good fertilizer schedule this year along with some liquid iron treatments and the back yard just isn't getting that dark green color like the front yard is.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

ltsibley said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> > Man that could literally be a whole bunch of things. Could be something in the soil there, could be animal waste, could be organic matter is there. Or not. Or different. The best practice here would be to use iron or some fertilizer to make it all dark green and mask those spots 😉
> ...


You just may. Have you done a soil sample to check the pH?


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

Art_Vandelay said:


> ltsibley said:
> 
> 
> > Art_Vandelay said:
> ...


I haven't. I plan on taking one this weekend.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

do you have a dog and does it pee in these areas?


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

Kicker said:


> do you have a dog and does it pee in these areas?


I have two dogs and they pee allllll over. ha. That's originally what I thought it might be but I feel like it's weird that with fertilizer it hasn't evened out and the whole back yard has not seemed to respond much.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Watch where they pee. Dogs, like humans, are creatures of habit. I bet from the pictures they favor that lower right corner.

Your neighbor's grass looks the same. Do they have dogs?


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Watch where they pee. Dogs, like humans, are creatures of habit. I bet from the pictures they favor that lower right corner.
> 
> Your neighbor's grass looks the same. Do they have dogs?


Yeah I guess I need to mark the spots and see if those turn dark green.
Yes my neighbor has dogs also.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

ltsibley said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> > do you have a dog and does it pee in these areas?
> ...


I've had to watch my sister's dogs and the female dog will pee and kill the grass, but then it comes back a dark and lush green.


----------

